# 2014 Wyoming elk app's/draw--It's time again!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone else applying for Wyoming elk?

I love how early it is, you can apply, and know the results if
you draw before having to even submit your application in Utah!!!!!!!


I'm leaning toward applying for unit 100...
Hunting it during the rut, in September with my bow .....
And I also love the fact if you dont score archery, just go back
with the rifle middle of Octomber .....

Looking at the odds, with Max points ,8, , I have a 1 in 9 shot i of pulling the tag in the regular draw...

Any other UWN guys putting in for Wyo elk?


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

Just bonus points for me. I should draw CO and/or NV deer this fall. My Nephew should also draw AZ deer/javi so my fall will be busy. I hope.


----------

